# Trespassing Coyote



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

I let my Maltese out into the backyard, this morning. As she was coming back inside, I noticed a coyote watching her and quickly approaching. He had a hungry look in his eye. So, I fed him a 55 gr. Hornady V-Max @ 3700 fps, from my Savage Axis XP, in 22-250. 😁 Nothing messes with my dog! 
Dropped him on the spot!!! ☠🐾🚫


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Good job!!


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

Neighbors have spotted them in their yard.

Waiting for one to mess around here. They will end up like the one above...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Nice high shoulder shot!


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

from one fur baby owner to another AWESOME


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

Now he's a good coyote


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

buckeyebowman said:


> Nice high shoulder shot!


Thanks! I like the shoulder shot to open up those V-Max bullets, do the damage and not exit the animal. Works great every time. 😎
Even my Savage 243 with a 75 gr. V-Max seems to blow up inside the coyote. 3400 fps with my reloads, dropped this one at 190 yards with no exit. ☠


----------



## shot1buck (Feb 23, 2011)

Nice shot! That’s pretty good work. Have a cousin that’s trapped a few this year. But shooting one has got to be a nice adrenaline kick for you!


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Nice work Outdoorguy-shoot em all! What county are you in. Did you shoot the yote in the morning or evening? Just curious.


----------



## Outdoorguy57 (11 mo ago)

Kenlow1 said:


> Nice work Outdoorguy-shoot em all! What county are you in. Did you shoot the yote in the morning or evening? Just curious.


Thanks. I shot him around 8:45 a.m., in Allen County. 😎
He was eyeballing my dog. 🚫


----------



## asp235 (10 mo ago)

Good job…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MidwestHunter71 (10 mo ago)

Nice shot. Just curious, what can are you running?
I remember those digi cam savages when I worked retail, at that time they were a limited run and not all retailers could order them. Great looking setup


----------

